# Can naval personnel acquire jumpwings?



## Frankonopolous (5 Jun 2013)

Couldn't find anything in the search, other day was talking to a fellow sailor after he was driving home from a wedding in his dress uniform; on his tunic I noticed paratrooper jumpwings. I didn't bother to ask (which I should have otherwise I wouldn't be asking now) 

But in the end are naval personnel able to get jumpwings? or can only sailors who have transfered from army to navy wear their jumpwings from when they acquired it during their time in the army before their transfer to navy.


----------



## dapaterson (5 Jun 2013)

Yes, Naval personnel can get wings.  No, it isn't common.


----------



## Frankonopolous (5 Jun 2013)

awesome thanks!


----------



## MikeL (5 Jun 2013)

On B Para we had a Navy Med Tech, I believe he was part of the 2 FD AMB medics supporting 3RCR.  I met a Sailor who got his wings while in a support role in CANSOF, right place right time kind of thing.  I would imagine the odds of a RCN unit sending a Sailor on B Para would be next to nil though; with the exception of Clearance Divers/FDU as looking at the Trident Fury photos it seems some are qualified (at least SLSQ).  Navy Supply Techs I would assume would also be eligible to attend B Para if they are going to be Parachute Riggers.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Jun 2013)

Our Chief Clerk is a PO. He has jump wings.

Mind, he's never been near a dockyard his entire career either ;D


----------



## ModlrMike (5 Jun 2013)

Yes, quite rare for hard sea, but then there's Comd Marpac

http://www.navy.forces.gc.ca/marpac/0/0-w_eng.asp?category=39&title=10


----------



## Pat in Halifax (5 Jun 2013)

And don't forget the promotion to CPO2 of Tony Specht while he was with the Skyhawks. He is now Chief ERA on one of the west coast ships.


----------



## MikeL (5 Jun 2013)

Pretty impressive way to get promoted 


Does CPO2 Specht have jump wings though?  I read a quick bio of him and he was able to get onto the team because of his civilian sky diving quals/experience.  Did the training and jumps with the SkyHawks earn him(and the others) Parachutist wings?


----------



## Pat in Halifax (5 Jun 2013)

I actually never thought of that and do not know the answer. One of the west coast guys on here might know though.


----------



## Grimey (5 Jun 2013)

From memory, he doesn't.  Pretty sure his jumps prior to selection for the Skyhawks where civvy.  I'll check.
For some reason, a fair number of the west coast Mar Eng community pine for this sort of thing and it's not just them.  I know an ex bosn i did OP Apollo with 10 odd yrs ago who, at the time, was carrying an extra 50-60 pounds.  He is now with JTF2.


----------



## cupper (5 Jun 2013)

Now that would be a feat. Have an entire ship's company jump qualified, and then try and para drop a CPF into the Caspian Sea. The Iranians would never see it coming. ;D


----------



## q_1966 (5 Jun 2013)

Back when I was on ship, one of the supply tech's I worked with was getting ready for his Rigger's Course.


----------



## Jacky Tar (6 Jun 2013)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> And don't forget the promotion to CPO2 of Tony Specht while he was with the Skyhawks. He is now Chief ERA on one of the west coast ships.



Damn, beat me to it  He still owes me a signed copy of that pic, too.


----------



## Journeyman (6 Jun 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Does CPO2 Specht have jump wings though?


All Skyhawks wear the CF Parachutist Wing with white maple leaf; they are CF parachutists in a designated parachute position.  

Whether or not he did a Basic Parachutist course is irrelevant -- upon completing the Skyhawks selection/training camp, he would have been awarded the Military Freefall Qualification Code (AIDA) on his MPRR, entitling him to the wings.


----------



## MikeL (6 Jun 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> All Skyhawks wear the CF Parachutist Wing with white maple leaf; they are CF parachutists in a designated parachute position.
> 
> Whether or not he did a Basic Parachutist course is irrelevant -- upon completing the Skyhawks selection/training camp, he would have been awarded the Military Freefall Qualification Code (AIDA) on his MPRR, entitling him to the wings.



Ack,  thanks for the information.


----------



## X Royal (9 Jun 2013)

It is also possible that parachute wings could have been earned as an Army Cadet before the member joined the Canadian Forces.


----------



## MP 811 (10 Jun 2013)

yes.............I think a cadet para course is run every summer.


----------



## hotei (25 Jun 2013)

I have a follow-on question to this: recently, while visiting NDHQ (shudder) I saw something quite unordinary, even for NDHQ. There was a PO1 with his Naval jacket (I.e. the black NCD jacket) with his red jump wings stitched to the outside of it. Now I have never seen any other qualification attached to any of the work-dress uniforms (other than the old-school smock). 

Is this a normal thing on navy bases (he was a hard sea trade judging by the cap badge)?

Just curious!





			
				Frankonopolous said:
			
		

> Couldn't find anything in the search, other day was talking to a fellow sailor after he was driving home from a wedding in his dress uniform; on his tunic I noticed paratrooper jumpwings. I didn't bother to ask (which I should have otherwise I wouldn't be asking now)
> 
> But in the end are naval personnel able to get jumpwings? or can only sailors who have transfered from army to navy wear their jumpwings from when they acquired it during their time in the army before their transfer to navy.


----------



## MikeL (25 Jun 2013)

It wouldn't be a common thing to see, but there are other RCN pers with jump wings and are worn ontheir NCD jacket.  The Sailor I met who got his jump wings, also wore them on his NCD jacket.


----------



## hugh19 (25 Jun 2013)

Jump wings and other badges are worn on the NCD jacket. Such as various dolphin badges.


----------



## hotei (25 Jun 2013)

Thanks Sledge & Skeletor, having dealt mostly with the Army, I found it quite the sight! I actually like the idea of qualification badges on a work uniform!



			
				sledge said:
			
		

> Jump wings and other badges are worn on the NCD jacket. Such as various dolphin badges.


----------



## Danjanou (25 Jun 2013)

There are alos pers that may have remusted from army to RCN or vice versa and have cetrtian qualifications and badges from their previous trade/element. I remember years back seeign a Snr NCo in the Nova Scotia Highlanders with dolphins. I presume he was Navy regs and probably after getting out joined the local militia company in the town he retired to. looked a bit odd with a kilt but he earned them so I guess might as well wear them.


----------



## dimsum (26 Jun 2013)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> There are alos pers that may have remusted from army to RCN or vice versa and have cetrtian qualifications and badges from their previous trade/element. I remember years back seeign a Snr NCo in the Nova Scotia Highlanders with dolphins. I presume he was Navy regs and probably after getting out joined the local militia company in the town he retired to. looked a bit odd with a kilt but he earned them so I guess might as well wear them.



I've seen a few pre-winged aircrew with jump wings, dolphins, etc. on their flight suits while at 1 CFFTS.  Uncommon, but not overly so.


----------



## Grimey (26 Jun 2013)

Talked to CPO2 Specht yesterday in the ticket line for WW Zed.  No basic para in his case, although it was some years back when he first applied.   Coolest promotion pic i've seen in years.  Nice to see the black gang doing things beyond the norm, including being CFCWO.

And the movie sucked compared to the book.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (26 Jun 2013)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> There are alos pers that may have remusted from army to RCN or vice versa and have cetrtian qualifications and badges from their previous trade/element. I remember years back seeign a Snr NCo in the Nova Scotia Highlanders with dolphins. I presume he was Navy regs and probably after getting out joined the local militia company in the town he retired to. looked a bit odd with a kilt but he earned them so I guess might as well wear them.



Hmmmm I think I may know of whom you speak of...


----------



## Danjanou (26 Jun 2013)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Hmmmm I think I may know of whom you speak of...



He would have been in back when you were a kilt wearing pre Dragoon.


----------



## cupper (26 Jun 2013)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> There are alos pers that may have remusted from army to RCN or vice versa and have cetrtian qualifications and badges from their previous trade/element. I remember years back seeign a Snr NCo in the Nova Scotia Highlanders with dolphins. I presume he was Navy regs and probably after getting out joined the local militia company in the town he retired to. looked a bit odd with a kilt but he earned them so I guess might as well wear them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Danjanou said:
			
		

> He would have been in back when you were a kilt wearing pre Dragoon.



I may have crossed paths with said Highlander running around the wilds of Aldershot. I definitely recall hearing of one who was qualified to wear Dolphins.


----------

